# Do you Walk by Sight or By Faith? No, Really...



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 6, 2006)

I think we have a hard time walking by faith in our daily lives. I don't say that glibly. Abram walked by faith and was content to give up the materialistic well-watered land that Lot "closely inspected" and took from his uncle. It was Sodom. Lot obviously did not look too closely. Do we?

Lot did not examine things rightly. He walked by sight. Abram waited on God and God blessed him. He walked by faith.

August 6, 2006
Abram and Lot - Faith and Sight, Genesis 13:1-18, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope I can gain a depth of understanding to what it means to walk in faith, and not by sight. _Too often, I lean on my own understanding_.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 6, 2006)

Ryan,

I've heard it said this way and found it helpful:

Extraordinary faith shows itself by its quite low and ordinary works.

What's the point?

If one really is trusting in Christ for salvation, then one can just as easily do the least of things for one does not regard ANY works high or low as a thing favorable in God's sight. In other words if you really trust Christ died for your soul, then you can mow your lawn easily and consider it no higher or lower than giving money to the poor. Why? Because you don't regard works.

Walking by faith is so trusting in Christ alone that we simply do our lives as we are called to. Most of the time it is unto works so seemingly insignificant. 

This is a fascinating thing to ponder: God so looks unto the depth and not the heights, unto the undeserving, that He did not consider for Himself a grand queen or rich maiden to be His earthly mother. But rather a lowly maiden who was not considered anything by anyone and she just kept to her lowly position because God regarded her. 

The issue is to avoid comparing ourselves with the saints, that is to set up works. Rather through them see the mercy of God, that's why their lives are recorded for us. Not to look to them as examples, but see how merciful and good God is to those undeserving. 

That's to understand faith correctly.

blessings,

Ldh


----------

